# Under the Ice - Scandi supernatural chiller - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Under the Ice: A Scandinavian chiller with a big twist in the tail

_"Out at the edge of the ice, something dark appeared, rising from the water and then closing downwards on the frozen surface. I squinted. And was sure it was a human arm."_

David and Bobby are a pair of twin brothers, both in love with the same woman. But on a trip to Finland, the matter gets resolved in the worst way imaginable - Bobby drowns in the icy waters just outside Helsinki. Two years later, David is still in that city and living with Krista, when a supposed magic artifact comes into their possession. And when David makes a wish upon it, dark things from the past begin resurfacing. Things like old-time sins and misdeeds. Like guilt and awful memories.

And things like Bobby himself, two years drowned and trapped under the ice ... but still here with us.

A chiller in the tradition of 'The Monkey's Paw.' Under The Ice was voted one of Horror Novel Reviews' TOP TEN BOOKS of 2013.

View Under the Ice here.

_"Under the Ice is a stellar tale ... brilliant, well thought out and perfectly delivered by Tony Richards, who understands the balance that must be upheld between fantasy and reality. The story boasts numerous layers and a final curveball that's going to leave readers pleased. Whether you opt to label this one a revenge tale, a ghost story or a zombie tale, matters not. It's original, creative, and successfully blends all of the aforementioned classifications, wrapping a plethora of ideas into one novel. This is an excellent read, and you want to get your hands on it as soon as possible!"_ - Horror Novel Reviews.

_"Richards conjures a wonderful atmosphere of cold and cold beauty, coupled with some wonderfully drawn characters. From beginning to end I couldn't put this book down. The story powers along and is told with great style by an author at the height of his powers. He's every bit as good as the best you'd care to mention. Download Under the Ice now. It absolutely cannot be missed!"_ - Matt Williams.

UNDER THE ICE is now available as a paperback too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony ------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, Betsy & Ann.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats, from a fellow zombie author!


----------



## KT Wagner (Dec 21, 2013)

The book sounds great, Tony.  

The publishing world is "interesting" these days (I've heard that's an old Chinese curse). For those of us just dipping our toes in this world, it's heartening to hear success stories, especially speculative fiction success stories. 

KT


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my novels and longer collections are now on sale on Kindle ... including this highly-praised one!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost the last chance to get a copy at this price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle novels and longer collections is ending very soon. Get hold of a couple while you can, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a few more days to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is still open to Kindle readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a little while longer. This applies to almost all my eBooks, Take a look at the full list ... there's a link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the full list ... and then the star-ratings for the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. 99c for some full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is still running.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of this fiction is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Ignore the guys who don't understand subtlety. This is one of my best novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It has appeared from indy publishers and Samhain Publishing, and now it's available on KDP.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my novels and collections are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is now available in paperback as well as Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Kindle version of this novel is free for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER price at the moment. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look at these books, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have the chance to get most of them at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, this hugely-praised novel is free for a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not free any longer, but it's still at a great Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case as I write this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is true of many of my eBooks at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks -- including full-length novels and very large collections -- are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This short supernatural novel is FREE, but for TODAY ONLY.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's FREE for a couple more days. Take advantage and grab a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm continuing the Special Offer into July. It includes most of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true in August. Take advantage of this Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at my large selection of eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this highly-praised one ... read the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it is still available at a terrific price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true in October.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some chilling reading for the Xmas period ,,, literally.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A story set in the ice and snow of Scandinavia.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published Kindles are on Minimum Price Sale for just a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this eBook is still at Sale Price at the moment. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this well-praised novel is still on Sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my Kindle eBooks are on Sale at the moment ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this highly-praised novel for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still available for around $1.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to buy this eBook for a very low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now at a Special Offer Price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case going into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get this highly-praised novel Free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at low prices and available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've huge amounts of fiction, short stories, short novels and full-length ones, all at low prices on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my fiction on Kindle can now be read on KU and is available at Special Offer prices. Here's your chance to take advantage of that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my fiction on Kindle -- horror, ghosts, dark fantasy, sf, crime -- is now available to read on KU. Check out the full list: Tony Richards


----------

